# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  ТЕСТ-КОНКУРС, проверь свой IQ

## Mr_Vinni

*Качаем тест,  проходим, вылаживаем скрин со своим IQ*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## vova230

Фигня. Результаты зависят от степени подготовки к таким тестам.

----------


## legava9

а вот и не правда)

----------


## Sanych

Правда, правда. Есть там тесты, особенно числовые, когда при определенной сноровке они намного проще решаются, чем теми кто их первый раз в глаза видит.

----------

